

Why we made FastCap and perspective on skeuomorphism, the homescreen, etc. - isojon
https://medium.com/thirty-labs/kill-the-record-button-why-we-made-fastcap-b1b73bea9bd1

======
isojon
And FastCap on ProductHunt:
[http://www.producthunt.com/tech/fastcap](http://www.producthunt.com/tech/fastcap)

